# Could it be a passenger pigeon???



## brancsikia339 (Feb 1, 2013)

Last january, while waiting for my school bus, I saw a group of interesting looking pigeons in a tree. I knew a lot about extinct birds, and to me it looked like a passenger pigeon. Many sightings have occured since their declared extinction in 1914, but none confirmed. I forgot about these photos until i was just scrolling through my camera. What do you think? Could they be back??

*i am not positive about this id, i just wanted to hear what you guys think they may be*

Group in the tree







Individual pics of 3 of them

female?






Male? wrong date






Unsure


----------



## agent A (Feb 1, 2013)

Look like normal mourning doves to me


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 1, 2013)

agent A said:


> Look like normal mourning doves to me


yeah that's what i thought until i saw the red breast on the male along with the grey head. It looked different in person


----------



## agent A (Feb 1, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> yeah that's what i thought until i saw the red breast on the male along with the grey head. It looked different in person


Old male with a bloodied chest???


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 1, 2013)

could be


----------



## Plex (Feb 2, 2013)

I also think they're mourning doves, and from what I can tell the tail isn't elongated enough to be a passenger pigeon. Not sure what would have caused the reddish breast on the mourning dove though; as Agent A said, it could have been an older male with a bloodied breast.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, mourning dove.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 2, 2013)

the reason i posted the pics is because they look nearly identical to these pictures of passenger pigeons from the early 1900s, late 1800s. Here are some from google


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG! It is a passenger pigeon. Amazing photos. Your photos look like doves to me. Pigeons have thicker beaks and I consider them flying rats. The only good pigeon is a dead one. :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 2, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> OMG! It is a passenger pigeon. Amazing photos. Your photos look like doves to me. Pigeons have thicker beaks and I consider them flying rats. The only good pigeon is a dead one. :lol:


flying rats? lol


----------

